# What's cooking in your kitchen today??



## earthymomma (May 13, 2014)

Today's cooking agenda here:

2 loaves of sandwich bread
Chicken pot pie for dinner
Extra biscuits (I top my pot pie with biscuits) (I plan on using the extra biscuits to make ahead breakfast sandwiches for easy grab and go breakfasts for the week)


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Rabbit and polenta! Pretty good for a work day, rabbit was in the crock pot.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We will have rabbit sausages cooked in sauerkraut with drop biscuits and honey about 1:30-2:00. 16' of links looked like a lot, when we were grinding and stuffing them on Monday. DS took his 1/2 and we have eaten 1 apiece everyday since we smoked them. I don't see them lasting very long. We have 11 more bunnies to butcher this weekend. We will double the sausages....James


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Made a batch of bread today. Four loaves, a little over two pounds each. They're a pretty good size. And they're good eats. Organic blend of red and white wheat berries ground into flour right before use. Good texture. Good taste. And at least I can pronounce everything that's in it. 

Used the last of the homemade bread yesterday and had a bit of store-bought, about a half loaf, that was left over and stuck in the freezer a month or so ago. Blehhh... I like the homemade. It's worth the effort.


----------



## ChickenChic (May 21, 2014)

Making braised pork country ribs with maple orange bbq sauce, baked potatoes, and homemade bread.


----------



## earthymomma (May 13, 2014)

ChickenChic, that BBQ sauce sounds amazing! We had leftovers here tonight, leftover chicken pot pie for the hubby, the munchkins had grilled hot dogs and homemade cole slaw and I had some leftover beef and broccoli! Love eating what's already cooked in our fridge


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Beautiful day, hard to be inside at all! Steaks on the grill, sliced and over a big salad.


----------



## earthymomma (May 13, 2014)

Vosey said:


> Beautiful day, hard to be inside at all! Steaks on the grill, sliced and over a big salad.



Need to make up some banana but muffins for grab and go breakfast for the week. BBQ chicken, baked potatoes and homemade cole slaw for dinner, eating up the last of some leftovers for lunch here.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Beef fried rice, made with leftover steak and the bolting spinach from the garden.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Jambalaya


----------



## earthymomma (May 13, 2014)

Cajun Arkie said:


> Jambalaya



Care to share your recipe!? I'd love to learn how to make this!


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

earthymomma said:


> Care to share your recipe!? I'd love to learn how to make this!


 
I don't have a recipe but I will sit down tomorrow and type out how to do this. It is super easy and really a matter of taste. Everyone's is different but I will give you the basics and you can go from there. Will that be ok?


----------



## earthymomma (May 13, 2014)

Cajun Arkie said:


> I don't have a recipe but I will sit down tomorrow and type out how to do this. It is super easy and really a matter of taste. Everyone's is different but I will give you the basics and you can go from there. Will that be ok?



Absolutely I'd really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

earthymomma,
When you make the breakfast biscuits ahead, how do you re-heat them? If it's in the microwave, how do you keep them from drying out?
TIA


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

earthymomma said:


> Absolutely I'd really appreciate it!!!


Well here goes. You will need about 3 cups of whatever stock you prefer or you can use water. When I make this just for my husband and me I use a 5 qt. Dutch oven. Saute 1 large onion, 1 large bell pepper, 2-3 cloves of garlic, bunch of green onions white and green parts. I usually grate the garlic on a zester just before the onion and bell pepper are wilted good. You can use celery if you like but DH doesn't so I skip that. Set that aside. Then I chop about 3/4 pound of Cajun smoked sausage. I cut mine longways into 4 slices and then slice. I chop a large chicken breast and sautÃ© the sausage and chicken breast in the same Dutch oven. I sautÃ© this very slowly as I want to render out a lot of the fat from the smoked sausage plus I want that brown not scorched flavor. Take out the meat and drain good reserving 2 tablespoons of the oil. Return vegetables to pot and add your stock into dutch oven scraping up brown bits off bottom and bring to a boil. Add salt and pepper, cayenne pepper, little paprika, and rice and reduce to simmer. Cover and cook until liquid absorbed strirring as needed but keep covered as much as possible. I personally add a bit of liquid crab and shrimp boil but this is very hot and if you use you should do so with caution if you have never used it before. I also use brown jasmine rice which can be purchased on line from Cajun Grain but if you don't want to go to that trouble and expense you can use white jasmine rice or plain brown rice or white just whichever you prefer. Please ask all questions you want as I am not to good at writing this down.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

earthymomma said:


> Absolutely I'd really appreciate it!!!


Also if you would like to add shrimp do so during the last 10 minutes of cooking. Hope this helps.


----------



## earthymomma (May 13, 2014)

Mickey said:


> earthymomma,
> When you make the breakfast biscuits ahead, how do you re-heat them? If it's in the microwave, how do you keep them from drying out?
> TIA



When I make them up, I stick a sausage patty in the middle and hear up in wax paper. They are def more crumbly than the first day but they aren't super dry either


----------



## earthymomma (May 13, 2014)

Cajun Arkie said:


> Also if you would like to add shrimp do so during the last 10 minutes of cooking. Hope this helps.



It helped a ton! Thank you so much! I love recipes that you can play with! I will have to try this this upcoming week for sure


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

earthymomma said:


> It helped a ton! Thank you so much! I love recipes that you can play with! I will have to try this this upcoming week for sure


Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Sirloin Tri Tip on the grill, baked beans warming on the stove and a salad as we have to start eating all our lettuce!


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Monday - red beans and rice.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Baked chicken with a coating of seasonings(onion,garlic,rosemary,parsley,turmeric,paprika...etc) with yellow corn w butter, brussel sprouts and baked onion rings.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2014)

I made homemade chicken chimichangas with homemade spanish rice and canned refried beans..with all the toppings.


----------



## cricket49 (Apr 20, 2014)

BLT's with avocado in place of mayo. Warm potato salad.

Yum...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2014)

Homemade canned tomato sauce with meat served over pasta and homemade bread.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Meatloaf(hamburger/turkey mix) with hash brown patties and peas tonight.
Has anybody ever used quinoa in their meatloaf? I'll probably use oatmeal in this meatloaf and season with worcestershire. I've used Stovetop Chicken and that was so delicious and simple.


----------



## cricket49 (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't have anything planned for dinner. 


shepmom

Your meal reminds me of a recipe I found this week for meatloaf. I love meatloaf and leftover is just as good.

The recipe is made with turkey meat and instead of a tomato toping it has balsamic vinegar and ketchup topping. It is kind of unique but we will probably love it.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

lol, I tried at one point to pre-plan but didn't keep it up so now I rummage through cabinets, fridge, freezer to figure what today...all getting scant. Will be awhile before the garden gives us some fresh stuff.


----------



## cricket49 (Apr 20, 2014)

A shout out to shepmom to remind me it's meatloaf time! :rock:

On tonight's menu:

Turkey meatloaf stuffed with red onions, bell peppers, panko and topped with ketchup and balsamic vinegar sauce. Smashed garlic potatoes. Oven roasted green beans with almonds.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Cricket49, that sound yummy. What time is supper? hehe

Crockpot venison with an assortment of seasonings(uh, this looks good toss in...including Bavarian Seasoning and finished with squirts of honey); potatoes of some sort and whatever veggie is left that will be tasty. 
Tomorrow, fresh baked flaxseed bread from the bread machine and ???.


----------



## cricket49 (Apr 20, 2014)

Last night's meat loaf was a hit!

Today"s menu:

Chipotle Turkey Burgers

Black Bean Salad (Corn, black beans, bell peppers, red onion, avocado and cherry tomatoes)


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Poaching some chicken breasts for sandwiches. I think dinner is going to be homemade pizzas. One with pesto and leeks/green onions and one plain with a salad of shredded greens on top. The salad on top we had once in a restaurant, it is amazing! Shred greens or use little tiny greens with a splash of balsamic vinegar. Throw on a cheese pizza a few minutes after it comes out of the oven. You want it to wilt some, but not entirely.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Beets! Got a sack from our "big garden" friend, gotta be over 10 lbs. So made the first batch of pickled beets today, will make more tomorrow. My kitchen smells like vinegar and spice. 

Thawed out some ground beef for dinner, will make salisbury steaks with mashed potatoes and a green salad.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Tomorrow we eat the first of our beets MO, but I don't have enough to pickle or can yet. I wish I had 10# to put up, I have a feeling we didn't plant enough!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I've got supper cooking, just need to heat the tortillas.
Ingredients to put in--> Taco Black Bean Hamburger/Turkey with rice mixture. (garlic,onions,tomatoes,taco seasoning) Sides lettuce, salsa.
Dessert---mom says she just baked a cake asked us come over this evening. Plus, we bought a gallon of sherbert. 3 flavored.
See doc in AM sure hope my sugar behaves!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

rhubarb cobbler - the rhubarb is sensational this year.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm on my own tonight as DH isn't home this week - sooooo, lamb and wild mushrooms. DH doesn't care for lamb, so I fix it when I'm home alone. Cube the lamb, drizzle with about 1/4 c. olive oil and add 1 1/2 lb mixed wild mushrooms, (I'm using baby portabellas, hen of the woods and oysters), stir in some (ok, a lot!) of red pepper flakes, some salt and pepper and toss to coat. Put in a covered dish, put in the oven and bake for about 75 minutes. Serve with a salad and crusty bread. Great!!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Just had a fabulous new pasta dish tonight thanks to Martha Rose Shulman's new cookbook. Kale sauteed with garlic, marinara, spaghetti and a pile of feta. So amazingly good, or maybe it was the big hike today that made me need some pasta. 

Suitcase Sally - I love lamb, but I haven't found a good source for lamb around here. That sounds delicious.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Last night... turkey breast, mash potatoes and cabbage and leftover lemon pound cake that mom baked.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Tonight: squash and zucchini fritters.(recipe from Backwoods Home magazine), cucumber salad.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Vosey said:


> Suitcase Sally - I love lamb, but I haven't found a good source for lamb around here. That sounds delicious.


I only buy imported lamb - imported from Australia. :teehee: It's leg of lamb and comes in one of those cryovac packs. I have the butcher cut it into 3 or 4 pieces and I wrap and freeze.

My neighbor around the corner raises lamb, but I don't have the heart to dispatch the fuzzy-faced critters and it's against the law for him to do that and sell to the public.


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/general-homesteading-forums/homesteading-questions/496807-lamb.html


----------



## cricket49 (Apr 20, 2014)

Making vegetable lasagna with homemade tomato sauce, zucchini, carrots, onion and spinach.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Tilapia fish, leftover Fritters, boiled squash with chicken bouilion and potato salad.


----------



## earthymomma (May 13, 2014)

Chicken fried rice here  hubby is in the field and isn't a huge fan of Chinese food... So we take advantage when he's gone!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Ribeye steaks on the grill, beet and feta salad (the first beets of the season!), salad greens and grilled bread. Strawberries for desert. 

We're getting the chickens into a really bad habit. Our main living area is on the 2nd floor with a deck. We eat on the deck and throw strawberry hulls and bits of bread down to the chickens in the driveway. Lots of fun, but they're starting to hang out there squawking when we're at the table!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Barbecue chicken,rice,brussel sprouts. Banana pudding.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Tonight:
Spahetti and Homemade sauce(ground turkey, zucchini,red onion,fresh mushroom,red peppers, diced tomatoes/paste/sauce with pizza herb blend seasoning) and sliced fresh cucumbers w/ dill sprinkle.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Pork chops with our first broccoli, tomatoes and 2 little potatoes.


----------



## MistysShady (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow, this thread is making me hungry! Tomorrow I am going to make butternut squash soup with the squash that I bought and neglected so long ago. Glad those things last! Well hopefully it looks as good on the inside as it does on the outside! 

And it will be eaten with a side of snow peas, as everything has been because they are growing fantastically! Squash is unfortunately store bought. 

Shepmom, banana pudding!! Thank you for reminding me! Had some at a BBQ couple weeks back and almost died it was so good!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

That banana pudding didn't last very long. 

A neighbor brought over squash and zucchini from her garden. We've had several meals and I froze several gallon bags for later. We've had a few squash from our garden, cucumbers, tomatoes... It's been hurt from lack of rain, but picking up lately. A few cantaloupe that survived the dog. 

Sea shell pasta with tomato sauce and seasoning and sliced cukes tonight.


----------

